

Khan Academy offers free devices and Internet access (for schools) - avinassh
https://www.khanacademy.org/learnstorm

======
avinassh
Email reads like this:

Hello,

We’ve heard from a lot of teachers that they would love their school to
participate fully in LearnStorm but it has been challenging since many of
their students don’t have enough access to the online content.

So we’re thrilled to announce some help for schools in the form of free
devices (e.g., Chromebooks) and free home internet access!

Unlock our accessibility prizes for your school!

Here’s how it works: If ...

\- A majority of your school's students are in the Free and Reduced School
Lunch Program \- Half of the eligible students at your school (those in grades
3-12) sign up for LearnStorm \- Students do at least half an hour of work on
their math skills in LearnStorm

Then the school will unlock free devices and home internet access for
students:

\- Google.org will fully fund classroom technology up to a value of $7,500 for
smaller schools (for example this could buy one laptop cart plus 30
Chromebooks for a school) and up to $15,000 for schools with more than 300
students through DonorsChoose.org. \- Internet Essentials from Comcast will
fully fund 6 months of free home internet access for all eligible students and
their families.

The first step is to reach out to your principal and teachers and help as many
students as possible get started at Learnstorm2015.com. When your school
unlocks this prize, we’ll reach out to your principal with next steps to
claim!

If you’d like more information, please reply to LearnStorm@khanacademy.org.

James and the Khan Academy LearnStorm Team

------
karthi18
Nice Thoughts. Good Luck Khan Academy

